# start the new year off right!



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

so new years day 4 of us went out and shot our limit! 20 ducks! All green heads, no hens, i love picking greenies out of the flock. the day started out with singles and double and trips, then around 930 they started pouring by the hundreds. Dogs got alot of work on birds, it was chilly 15 degrees and 20 mph winds, and they worked there buts off. 
GOTTA LOVE IT!


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

this is when we were pickin up!


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

my dog jager with our limit


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

4 man limit of 20


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

jager with another drake, and a cripple he chassed across the ice


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

jager with a big drake


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

jager and drake


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing! Great looking dogs.

Chris


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That would be a good way to start it. 
Good shooting and great pics,
Dan


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Solid hunt. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice hunts and pictures! Just a heads up for your convenience unless you already know this: You can post multiple pictures all in one post. Just keep clicking insert pic & add another instead of clicking standard right away. Hope I explained that good enough, but I seen where you did it once.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bandman beat me to it!

Great looking hunt!

Don't those greenies taste good!!
I retrieved one once this year by mouth. Bit alittle hard. Got some duck blood in my mouth!!
:lol:


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

ya i know , but i was resizeing them one at a time... i love that pic with the heads lines up at the angle!


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

its sad to see duck season go , especally when it was just starting to get good. now its on to river geese, pics soon to come!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats alot of green! Sweet hunt


----------

